# Can't play Tiberian Sun after installation



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

I've installed tiberian sun but when i decide to play it, this message comes up 
"Main executable for Tiberian Sun has encountered a problem and needs to close"...
Does this have anything to do with Win XP cause i'm using it. Most of the other threads in here say that Tiberian Sun runs perfectly on Win XP but mine doesnt...this is frustrating...
Does the latest patch correct this problem? Or would it be playable once i install firestorm? That's assuming that they have a patch in Firestorm that rectifies the compatibility issue...
Please help...i've bought a new tiberian sun in order to play it again after so long and this happens...*sigh*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you tried compatibility mode?


----------



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes i have tried the compatibility modes. But the most it ever goes up to is for win 2000. 
Which compatibility mode should i be using? I've read the other threads which said that they've run it fine even with compatibility modes for win 95.
I'm not at the computer which has the game installed now cause i'm at work so, whatever suggestions can only be tried later today.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm suprised that that TS doesn't work. The game does specify compatibility with W2K.

I will try to install it tonight to test it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

welll... I installed with without compatibility mode and I was able to play it. I don't know what to say. EA Lames doesn't have and articles for this game... most are 'Is there a secret way to get into an enemy base...' sad


----------



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks man.
Unfortunately i still can't play it. It's probably got something to do with the CD. I'm surprised as well. I've installed Dune 2000 which you know is a much older game than tiberian sun and also from westwood and it didn't give me any problems. I would have thought tiberian sun would be ok whether or not it is win xp or win 95.
Anyway, i've bought a brand new CD off ebay so hopefully that one works instead of the old CD i got from my friend.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

was the CD a burned copy?


----------



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

As a matter of fact, it is. Does that really matter if the cd was burned from an original copy?? I'm not sure, i just saw it in my friends collection and decided that i miss the game a bit and would like to play it.
If that's the case, i hope the original copy i just bought from ebay works or i'll be knocking my head on the wall for spending money on something that doesn't run.
Cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

tsk tsk shame on you *slaps your wrists* lol 

It's looking more probable that its the burnt copy.


----------



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey don't blame me. Original stuff are so damn expensive...  
What?? a guy can't save a bit of money now???  
I'll see if it works. The game is not here yet...*sigh*... Waiting is ****


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, if people did that, then the makers won't make money and then they wont have enough money to make new games... 

Support the programmers that slave 2 years for the one game they make buy buying the game


----------



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

Finally i get to play Tiberian Sun. Thanks ya?
Anyway, i have another question. How do I go about checking the version of my game???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

should say on bottom of menu screen


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So did you get the original cd for it to work?


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

Is it possible to get a burned copy of TS to work? My brother is in the habit of leaving discs out and they get severely scratched...have replaced this game more than once. I tried to use EZ-CD-creator to copy the disc and it would install, but not run. Autorun wouldn't work. Why?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Possibly due to copy protection.


----------



## alfie93 (Nov 17, 2007)

i have teberian sun its an EA classics copy so its not a burnt copy but i get the same messsage wateva compatibility mode i use (i have vista)


----------



## Jolero (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there, I had a similar problem with CNC 3 on my previous PC. EA said to copy all files from the disc to the hardrive into a folder named " New Folder" (very important the name.) only . then run the installation from there.I struggled installing from the disc as my pc could not read some of the data due to some missing codec or something... Anyway this solved all my problems and I could play the game. Oh and just remember to erase the folder once your installation is done as the game will only run from the disc...
Worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## alfie93 (Nov 17, 2007)

Cheers mate but i ended up gettin it workin by downloadin 2 patches 
eventhough it said it wasnt responding
but cheers aniways


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

code in the game probably to detect the protection.


----------



## Scorpion477 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can sombody play tiberien sun on vista? Ive been Searching if i could and ive seen lots of websits with users saying they are finding it difficult to run it.Can somebody help?


----------

